# Cooper loves Ice Cream



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL!

I was thinking "Aww, poor Cooper!" as I was watching the video, then I saw why he had to wait until last. That was a surprise!


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2014)

Cooper's my kind of dog, but if I would feed him by hand I would be wearing a stainless steel glove.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

oldman said:


> Cooper's my kind of dog, but if I would feed him by hand I would be wearing a stainless steel glove.



Yup, he's the Bruce Lee of ice-cream eaters!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cute video Jackie, but I've always been told to keep ice cream away from dogs.  .. (My Boo could be that yellow lab in the video!)

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat  ... No. 7 on that list.


Once in a great while, I will spend the money on Frosty Paws,  little containers of doggy safe ice cream made by Purina.  The dogs enjoy those, but of course, it doesn't make for as cute a picture.. ... and it costs a bunch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

Cute Jackie!


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 31, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, that was so funny.


----------

